
Industrial IoT will be built on Linux Arduino boards - jonbaer
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/blogs/distribution-world/industrial-iot-will-be-built-on-linux-arduino-boards-2016-05/
======
tmaly
You might be right. Arduino offers real-time capability where as raspberry pi
does not. Adding Linux to Arduino may take away that real-time capability.

